# Metadata Tagsets plugin



## DawMatt (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I've just published a new plugin: Metadata Tagsets.  I'd be interested in any feedback the community has to offer!  

Download original version here.
Download latest version here.

*Note: Announcement for latest version can be found here*.

*Description:*
Provides additional tagsets that can be displayed in the Library module.

These are used to customise the view shown in the Metadata panel.  It currently implements the following tagsets available in the Metadata drop down list:
Default (With Location)Extends the standard 'Default' tagset with additional IPTC location fields.  This effectively combines the 'Default' and 'Location' tagsets so you no longer need to swap between them.​LR: AllA copy of the standard 'All' tagset, to demonstrate available fields.  This is a working tagset to help make up for the insufficient and (in some places) inaccurate SDK documentation regarding available fields.  You can use this as a template when building tagsets to suit your individual workflow.​Additional information about the plugin can be found here.

Enjoy!

Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks quite similar to Jeffrey Friedl's Metadata Viewer Preset Builder.  Could you compare and contrast for us?


----------



## DawMatt (Feb 25, 2009)

*Should have seen that one coming*

Hi,

Jeffrey Friedl's Metadata Viewer Preset Builder uses an undocumented feature (Metadata Field Lists) to create viewer presets.  This was introduced in LR 1.?, and in LR 2 Adobe an officlal SDK was released to provide this functionality.  Presumably this deprecates the Metadata Field Lists feature and I would expect it to disappear in a later version of LR.

Jeffrey's app also hasn't been updated in a while (its on his rather long to do list) and some field names have changed (or been added) since this was released around LR 1.1.  It also doesn't cater for plugin metadata which is a recurring feature request.

We have been discussing whether his app could generate plugins instead of preset lists (answer: yes), but its just a matter of his development priorities.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Matt, I didn't realize the SDK provided this functionality.

You write "You can use this as a template when building tagsets to suit your individual workflow."  How do I do that?  And can I customize the label on the left-hand side of each, as I can with Jeffrey's tool?

(The truth is I've created my own metadata field list by hand, but using the same mechanism that Jeffrey's tool uses.  I'm curious if the same can now be done in some relatively supportable, easy manner.)


----------



## DawMatt (Feb 25, 2009)

*Customising*

Hi,

To add your own tagset, you would:
1) Update the info.lua file.  Find the entry:
'MetadataTagsetLrAll.lua'​ and insert a new file name into the list.  e.g. 
*'TagsetMark.lua', *'MetadataTagsetLrAll.lua'​ 2) Take a copy of MetadataTagsetLrAll.lua and change it to the new name added in step 1)
3) Modify the two lines near the start of the file to uniquely identify the tagset.  e.g.
title = "LR: All",
    id = 'MetadataTagsetLrAll',​ becomes
title = "My brilliant tagset",
    id = 'TagsetMark',​ 4) Customise the tagset contents.

To add a custom label for capture date you would replace this entry:
'com.adobe.captureDate',​ with
{ 'com.adobe.captureDate', label = 'New Label' },​Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah, got it, thanks.  I'll experiment.  Though except for possibly being more future-proof, it appears to require just as much effort to customize as editing a Metadata Field List template does...


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 3, 2009)

Mark,
This is in the SDK, but Matt is giving a nice summary of it (along with corrections). It's worth looking into.

And Matt, cheers


----------



## DawMatt (Mar 11, 2009)

*Updated with new tagsets*

Hi All,

A new version of this plugin has just been released.

Download it here.

*Description:*
Provides additional tagsets that can be displayed in the Library module.

These are used to customise the view shown in the Metadata panel. It currently implements the following tagsets available in the Metadata drop down list:
Default (With Location)
Extends the standard ‘Default‘ tagset with additional IPTC location fields​Location (with Jeffrey’s GPS Metadata) [new]
Extends the standard ‘Location" tagset with Jeffrey Friedl’s plugin fields​LR: All
A copy of the standard ‘All’ tagset, to demonstrate  available fields.​LR: SDK [new]
Example of all tokens currently documented by the LR 2.' SDK​Miscellaneous Plugin [new]
List of known tokens implemented by third party plugin developers​Undocumented [new]
Lists tokens found to work within LR2, but aren’t documented as part of the SDK. Also covers the field formatting capabilities available in tagsets.​These are all working tagsets to help make up for the insufficient and (in some places) inaccurate SDK documentation regarding available fields. You can use them as a template when building tagsets to suit your individual workflow.  

A word of warning - the LR: SDK tagset is included only to demonstrate SDK documentation issues.  These have been reported to Adobe and Eric is currently looking into the feedback I've given.

More details about the latest version of the plugin can be found here.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

